# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Why do we need travel Insurance?How is it important in traveling trip?

## GiovanniBenvenuto

Why do we need travel Insurance?How is it important in traveling trip?

----------


## LeBrok

Depending on insurance, it will cover trip cancellation, baggage loss, rental car insurance, death in airplane, medical expenses.
In case of travel medical insurance, it will help you in case of accidents and and sickness abroad. A trip in ambulance from foreign country to your local hospital can cost 100,000 dollars.

----------


## LecrameMark

Hello, as I know till brexit is not ready yet, I still can visit different parts of Europe that are Near UK. My car insurance provides me everything I need and there is no need for anything else. The point is insurance in UK is not cheap, and those who know are gonna say that I am right and you can check by yourself by https://www.total-insurance.co.uk/mo...ade-insurance/ . But still i love UK <3 . Hope that brexit will never be. I am sure they don't want that .

----------


## AmondoO

Travel insurance is protection against unforeseen expenses when travelling abroad. Buying insurance is much more cost-effective than paying for doctor's appointments, medication and other medical expenses when you suddenly need them.

----------

